# Database Discussions > MySQL >  is it possible to reset  AUTO_INCREMENT?

## godonholiday

i was wondering if it was possible to reset the increment back to 0, once all the data in the table is deleted??

thanks in advance
g

----------


## Rawhide

If you delete everything without a filter, it should automatically be reset back to 0. Otherwise, use the following:

ALTER TABLE TableName AUTO_INCREMENT=0

----------

